
Grapefruit–drug interactions - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapefruit%E2%80%93drug_interactions
======
Gatsky
Everyone learns this one in medical school. I think there was a time when
grapefruit was pretty popular, but perhaps not so much anymore.[1]

There are only a few other food-drug interactions, most of which are of little
relevance:

Licorice and cheese with MAO inhibitors (older antidepressants) - hypertensive
crisis.

Large amounts of leafy greens and warfarin (anticoagulant) - impaired
anticoagulant effect.

Alcohol and metronidazole (antibiotic) - unpleasant hangover like reaction,
flushing, headaches.

Ice during oxaliplatin infusion (chemotherapy drug for bowel cancer) - a VERY
unpleasant but temporary syndrome of weird sensations in the throat and
larynx.

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/09/14/the-i...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/09/14/the-
incredible-fall-of-one-of-americas-favorite-fruits/)

